# Concerned with my crying cat



## blueeyez6489 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi. I have an 11 year old cat who's been meowing really loud lately. Like they're really loud, drawn-out cries that make it sound like she's in pain. Whenever I hear her crying I go to her to see what's wrong, but then she automatically perks up and acts fine as if nothing's wrong. After doing some research I read that it's possible for her to be in heat even though she's spayed, but she's never acted this way before. I'm kind of worried about her and was wondering if anyone else has had similar experiences? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Have you tested her hearing? She may be loosing it. Make some sounds behind her so that she can't see you making them and see if she responds. Did she used to come when called when she was in another room, and now she doesn't? When cats lose their hearing and go deaf, they start to meow _really _loudly and often it is prolonged. The fact that she stops meowing when you come into the room is like..."oh I couldn't hear you and I see you now." 

I seriously doubt this spayed girl's in heat at 11 y.o. unless she's also showing other signs such as rolling on floor, sticking up her bum and treading her hind legs. Let us know if she's loosing her hearing.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have several cats, young-ish in age, who do that. Squirrely-Jo does it every time she carries around a plastic milk-ring. When I go to see what is up with her, she drops the ring and runs up to me with a happy meow and her tail in the air.
I have not figured out if this is just a way for S-Jo to call my attention to herself or a latent instinct in reference to hunting and providing for her offspring by attempting to 'call' them to her and the prey she has for them. _I am leaning towards the maternity instinct._

My childhood cat also began to caterwaul with that same, loud and long, drawn-out sort of mournful meow/howl. Snow began doing this at around age 19 and continued, increasing in episodes, until her death at age 21. I suspect this was an age-related Alzheimer's issue with her. I would hear her and go find her, usually only a few steps outside my bedroom door, and as soon as she saw or heard me it was like a light went on: "Oh! _THERE_ you are!". It was like she walked out of the bedroom and just ... forgot ... where she was and how to get back to her room.

Anyhow, if your kitty appears healthy in all other areas, eating, drinking, sleeping, playing, general behavior ... then I wouldn't worry too much. You could always take her to the vet for a general exam to ease your mind.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

A few months ago, Paizly (who is 9 years old) started yowling in the middle of the night. I took her to the vet, and she had a really bad urinary infection and was hurting when she peed (for some reason, she never pees during the day..only at night).

I would suggest you take your kitty to the vet, just to make sure it's not a physical problem that's causing pain.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

I think this is one of those cases they call "anthropomorphization" (though don't quote me on the spelling) ..... we think a cat is "crying" because the sound the cat makes _sounds_ to us like crying; then when we go to see what's wrong, there's nothing wrong. I think we need to remember that the sound a cat makes has meaning for the cat; its meaning to us isn't the same and so if we make an assumption that because a cat makes a sound like it's in distress our assumption may very well be wrong.

A young cat that I adopted once had the amazing ability to make a sound that sounded _exactly_ like a human baby crying. Being single (and not having any babies at home!!) this "crying" was quite disconcerting the first few times I heard it. And interestingly enough, after awhile, when she discovered she got no reaction from me when she did that, she stopped doing it. I think maybe in her previous home as a kitten there must have been a baby........:!:


----------



## blueeyez6489 (Jul 27, 2010)

catloverami said:


> Have you tested her hearing? She may be loosing it. Make some sounds behind her so that she can't see you making them and see if she responds. Did she used to come when called when she was in another room, and now she doesn't? When cats lose their hearing and go deaf, they start to meow _really _loudly and often it is prolonged. The fact that she stops meowing when you come into the room is like..."oh I couldn't hear you and I see you now."
> 
> I seriously doubt this spayed girl's in heat at 11 y.o. unless she's also showing other signs such as rolling on floor, sticking up her bum and treading her hind legs. Let us know if she's loosing her hearing.


I tried calling her name from several feet away and she immediately responded so I think her hearing is alright. Something else that I forgot to mention is that she's vomitted probably 4 or 5 times over the past couple of weeks, but I just attributed that to hair balls or the new kind of food we bought her.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

icatguy said:


> I think this is one of those cases they call "anthropomorphization" (though don't quote me on the spelling) ..... we think a cat is "crying" because the sound the cat makes _sounds_ to us like crying; then when we go to see what's wrong, there's nothing wrong. I think we need to remember that the sound a cat makes has meaning for the cat; its meaning to us isn't the same and so if we make an assumption that because a cat makes a sound like it's in distress our assumption may very well be wrong.


I think when a cat meows in distress it is perfectly acceptable to refer to it as 'crying'. The trick is to know whether there is distress or not. 

Animals, especially dogs and cats, understand that humans communicate vocally. That is why they vocalize more to us than they do to each other.

I'm not fond of the term 'anthropomorphization' because generally when people accuse others of anthropomorphizing, what they REALLY mean is they don't think cats have feelings or thoughts or thought processes...that only people do. Cats are not human beings, but I do not believe they are as emotionally different than humans as people who accuse others of anthropomorphizing.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

GeorgesMom said:


> I'm not fond of the term 'anthropomorphization' because generally when people accuse others of anthropomorphizing, what they REALLY mean is they don't think cats have feelings or thoughts or thought processes...that only people do. Cats are not human beings, but I do not believe they are as emotionally different than humans as people who accuse others of anthropomorphizing.


I'm not fond of it either; it's too hard to spell; I'm also not fond of generalizations applied in lieu of any other information.

Have you read _The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats_ by Jeffrey M. Masson? I agree with eight of the nine emotions. Narcissism I'm not too sure about. THAT might be an anthropomorphism on his part. But it's a delightful book nonetheless and and a sure cure for generalizations.


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

I didn't mean to accuse you of thinking that way, I'm simply explaining why I have an immediate negative reaction to that term. 

I have skimmed that book a couple of times via the library and was not impressed. In fact I recall being irritated by the depth of the author's mischaracterization of cats. I refreshed my memory by checking the Amazon listing for the book and was most amused by the reviewer who suggested: "This book should have been subtitled "How to raise feral cats while annoying your neighbors"."


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

GeorgesMom said:


> "How to raise feral cats while annoying your neighbors"."


Precisely why it's such a delightful book. I love to annoy my neighbors, and I wish all cats could run free. My most emotionally satisfying, and my most emotionally heartbreaking, experiences were with an outdoor cat. You cannot imagine the feeling upon seeing a cat who's entirely free to go, who chooses to come back. And the look of joy on his face when he's able to run free and run as fast as he can. I do envy Mr. Masson his ability to annoy his neighbors without getting arrested and prosecuted, as would be my fate here if I did as he did.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Another possible reason for loud vocalizations is hyperthyroidism. Its one of those hallmarks that we look for and at her age, its a possibility. Does she seem to be eating more than usual? Is she losing any weight? When is the last time she has bloodwork run? At 11 years, if its been more than a year, I would have a complete panel run inlcuding T3,T4 and Free T4 by Equilibrium Dialysis. Lots of vets will just run a T4 but thats not always accurate in diagnosis hyperthyroidism, especially in the early stages.


----------



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

My cat, Pookie, doesn't exactly 'cry', but makes a sort whining twirp with an upward inflection, which to me sounds like he's complaining or is worried. Every time I check on him he is just fine and acts as though nothing is wrong.

Both cats that I have owned have been/are very, very vocal. Maybe it is coincidence, but I personally think it is because I am very vocal with _them_; talking to them every time I see them, and that they in return are vocal back. Either way I'm happy they're vocal. Silent cats make me suspicious. LOL.


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

siouxdax said:


> Both cats that I have owned have been/are very, very vocal. Maybe it is coincidence, but I personally think it is because I am very vocal with _them_; talking to them every time I see them, and that they in return are vocal back. Either way I'm happy they're vocal. .


No, I don't think it's coincidence, I think you're 100% right on target. I've had the same experience. AND to add, they prefer human talk, not "baby talk"


----------



## siouxdax (Jul 17, 2010)

icatguy said:


> No, I don't think it's coincidence, I think you're 100% right on target. I've had the same experience. AND to add, they prefer human talk, not "baby talk"


Hmm. I switch between human _and_ baby talk. For all my affection and play-talk I use the baby voice, but when it comes to me leaving the apartment for a while and giving him instructions on being a good boy, I use normal human vocals. I thought it was coincidence that my new cat talks a lot like my former one, but I suppose you're right. In a way we sort of train them on how to talk.

When Pookie does his upward twirp-chirp I always respond with an upward "Hi!". This goes back and forth a few times, so I would guess that's a little vocal training.

Cats... they _are_ funny and complicated creatures. That's why I love them.


----------



## blueeyez6489 (Jul 27, 2010)

icatguy said:


> Precisely why it's such a delightful book. I love to annoy my neighbors, and I wish all cats could run free. My most emotionally satisfying, and my most emotionally heartbreaking, experiences were with an outdoor cat. You cannot imagine the feeling upon seeing a cat who's entirely free to go, who chooses to come back. And the look of joy on his face when he's able to run free and run as fast as he can. I do envy Mr. Masson his ability to annoy his neighbors without getting arrested and prosecuted, as would be my fate here if I did as he did.


I haven't read that book, but would cats run free even if they could? It seems like cats are very territorial. Whenever my cat goes outside she always stays in our yard even though we have no way of keeping her there.



Kobster said:


> Another possible reason for loud vocalizations is hyperthyroidism. Its one of those hallmarks that we look for and at her age, its a possibility. Does she seem to be eating more than usual? Is she losing any weight? When is the last time she has bloodwork run? At 11 years, if its been more than a year, I would have a complete panel run inlcuding T3,T4 and Free T4 by Equilibrium Dialysis. Lots of vets will just run a T4 but thats not always accurate in diagnosis hyperthyroidism, especially in the early stages.


She does ask for food a lot and she's actually gained quite a bit of weight over the past several years (mostly in her tummy). I don't have the money right now for the vet but I'm going to have to take her sometime this fall.



icatguy said:


> No, I don't think it's coincidence, I think you're 100% right on target. I've had the same experience. AND to add, they prefer human talk, not "baby talk"


I find is sometimes near impossible not to "baby talk"...they're too cute!


----------



## icatguy (May 15, 2010)

Kaitlin6489 said:


> I haven't read that book, but would cats run free even if they could? It seems like cats are very territorial. Whenever my cat goes outside she always stays in our yard even though we have no way of keeping her there.!


Depends on the cat. I had one cat (the one referenced) who had a territory. As near as I could figure, it was about half a mile wide. I think the size of the territory depends on food supply and competition for the territory. If the cat population density is low and they have enough food for everyone, then the territory would be smaller, and visa versa. The other cat that like to make a dash for the door and did get out very occasionally would just go sit under a bush in the neighbor's yard.

Actually, you're pretty lucky your cat stays in your yard. A cat is no respecter of artificial boundaries, and that includes fences.


----------

